# Brambleberry or WSP?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I was going to make an order for some essential oils (lime, lemongrass, lavender, litsea, patchouli, ginger) and noticed that Brambleberry is slightly cheaper on most EO's. Is there a quality difference between these two places? Is there a shipping difference?


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Brambleberry has excellent products.. can't complain about anything I have ever ordered from them.. but honestly I have never ordered their EO's...
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't comment on Brambleberry as I've never ordered anything from them. Sometimes, when I just need a little bit, I'll order from WSP if I have something else that I need from them, and I've never been dissatisfied with their eo's. I have been severely disappointed with Camden Grey's citrus eo's, but others are fine. I've been ordering from Lebermuth ($300 min) and The Perfumery (EOU). For citrus, I am really liking The Perfumery. Their lime is by far the best I've ever gotten. So much so, that I'm willing to try their grapefruit (can't decide between pink or red) and their orange.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Liberty Naturals.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Isn't WSP free shipping? I think I've used EO's from both and they were fine.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

WSP is more like "no added shipping" than "free shipping." A lot of their FOs cost more than $40/pound, and one that I used to get (but will not any more, because of the price) is $49.92/pound. I looked at their EO prices and many seem lower than a lot of other places, sometimes very significantly lower. Which makes me wonder about their quality. OTOH, their Neroli EO is like 7 or 8 times MORE expensive than at NDA. :shrug


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I like WSP, but they are expensive. To get the "free shipping" your order has to be $30 or more. I only use one EO blend from them and I like it.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I have had no problem with WSP quality, but their prices have increased this past year. Unfortunatley, one favorite scent can only be found there and it was $24 for 8 oz. I am rethinking. As Stacey says, "free shipping" is not free they work the cost into the per unit price.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I LOOOVE BrambleBerry's EOs....but NDA has the best prices and are nice. Have ordered from WSP also when the price was competitive and placing an order anyhow.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I went with WSP because I wanted to get ginger that Brambleberry didn't have and also I ordered another silicone mold from WSP so it was worth it this time to go with them, but they are sometimes $3 more expensive with their EO's if you go with the bigger ounces. 

Now I can't wait to get the order!! I got a free 2 oz fresh apple fragrance too..hoping to add cinnamon or cassia to it for a fall soap.


----------

